# I had to be first



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I had to make the first post to one of these awesome new forums (Thanks OGF guys) 

So, what type of gun/ammo combo will everybody be using for Squirrel season?

I use a Remington FieldMaster .22 pump with a simmons 3X scope. I shoot CCI hollowpoints (long). It sure makes it tough until the leaves fall off, but that is what I like!  I hunt squirrels for the challenge - they are my least favorite to eat (I give most away), and pride myself with making head shots only. Only missed the "head mark" on 2 last year. It really frustrates my buddy - he takes any available shots.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruger 10/22 (1960's vintage) with Burris 2/7 power scope and Winchester 22 hollow point long rifle. Head shots.  Some of the best meat out of the woods if you know how to make the little critters tender, and I do.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I'll use a Longbow. My wife and myself only eat 3 or 4 Squrrels a year, if I used a rifle my season could be over in one day.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'll take em all... 
just give me a call


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Shortdrift, how about helping me out on making the meat tender. I've tried a pressure cooker a few times, but haven't had much luck.

What's the trick??


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Here is what I do and you can use squirrel, rabbit or chicken too...
mix 2 cups of kosher salt with 1 cup sugar with one gal of water...
pour over your qtr'd choice of meat and marinate overnight in the fridge...
mix together 2 cups flour, 2 T garlic powder, 2 T onion powder, 2 T chilli powder along with salt and pepper to taste. You can add most any seasoning you like...
I like to mix mine in a strong plastic bag.
Take the meat out of the marinade and drain on paper towels or cloth if you prefer.
Blot the meat to get off excess moisture then place a few pcs of meat in the plastic bag and shake till covered. Do every pc of meat like this and place on a plate not touching each other and place in fridge to let the flour mixture adhere to the meat otherwise the flour will cook off the meat while frying. Takes about 1 hr max...
Heat cast iron skillet (or your fav) over med heat with 1/2 cup olive oil or peanut oil. When oil is hot brown meat well on all sides and take out when browned... After each pc is browned turn down heat and place meat back in and cover then cook on "very" low for 45 min. After that turn over and cook another 15 min or untill done. If you like your breading cripsy uncover after turning for last 15 min...
You can make gravy from the drippings too its NUMMY
ENJOY...  

Anyone gives this recipie out I'll have to kill them and those who rec'd it


----------

